
Ask HN: Graphics Cards supply - qaq
Wanted to get a simple 1050 4GB looks like 1050, 1060 etc. are out of stock everywhere. Can&#x27;t Nvidia ramp up production I understand there is demand from crypto but (1050?).
======
cjbprime
"ramp up production" is often difficult and expensive and takes time to kick
in. You've got a certain number of production lines, the factory usually also
has other customers that they've promised lines to, more people to train.
Ramping up your production equates to every one of your parts suppliers
(hundreds of suppliers for the case of a video card) also ramping up _their_
production, without exception.

I'm sure they are indeed ramping up production in response to crypto prices
going crazy expensive unexpectedly, but it doesn't result in more cards on the
market quickly.

~~~
qaq
Good point :) Just feels a bit like USSR although obviously purely market
driven situation

